# 89 Wrangler actuator



## cwilson5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Guys...new to this site.
My question is as follows:
My 89 wrangler won't go into 4X nor will the indicator light up on the dash. The fuses are good. I took the actuator off and I have vacuum on the 2X side, but in 4X the acuator is in "free float". #1 is this normal to be in "free float" ? #2 What else could the problem be?


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

when you say free float you mean the 4WD stick just moves easy??? if that the case something is broke on the stick or in the tranny


----------



## cwilson5 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Actuator*

When I say "free float" I am refering to the piece in the actuator that actually moves back and forth when shifted form 4X to 2X . As mentioned when in 4X, I can physically move the piece that engages the drive shaft back and forth.


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

You should be able to move it some. When you hook up the hoses does it switch ok?
Check and see if the drive shaft is locked in you need to know if the problem is in the front axle or in the transfercase?

www.storksauto.com


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

Check all the hoses in the axle shift motor harness. There are at least 4 lines in the harness that come off the transfer case and they're notorious for deterioration. Often break near the firewall, where one of the lines passes behind the valve cover gasket. A new harnes is not too expensive. It's easy to replace. Many replace the whole setup with a manual cable actuated unit like Posi-Lok (http://www.4x4posi-lok.com/app_jeep.html).


----------

